# Looking in N Africa, southern Europe



## will1a (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi...

New to the BBS, old to TUG.  Just relocated to Europe for a 2 year assignment, so looking for a warm place in end Jan early Feb for a week...  We normally go to the Carribean, but too long from Europe - any suggestions?  Was looking at the Canary Islands or the coast of Morroco...

Thanks!
Will


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 23, 2008)

I have colleagues who like Egypt in the winter, but I have not yet done that myself.  DAE has a lot of inventory in the Canaries and some in Morocco, so those are places I have looked at myself for exchanges in the winter.  The only place I have been thus far in Morocco is Tangier.


----------



## Holly (Dec 23, 2008)

Tunisia was interesting.  You should check that out.


----------



## hibbeln (Dec 23, 2008)

South Africa?  I have friends in England who pop down there all the time because they find such great airfares.
They also go to Tunisia and Spain a lot.
Check the temperatures before you book.  We were in Morocco in February and the temps were only in the 60's.....fine for sight-seeing but not beach weather.


----------



## Jimster (Dec 23, 2008)

*GEE*

GEE, Since this concerns other parts of the world, it would be more logical to put it in Other international rather than Europe.


----------



## Keitht (Dec 23, 2008)

South Africa is a 12+ hour flight from Europe.  Quick to go to the Caribbean from Europe.
I would look at the Canaries but be aware that most are in very commercialised areas, and others quite a way from the main resort areas.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 23, 2008)

I really loved 2 areas in the Canaries that were less commercialized and very beautiful IMO: Lanzarote and the north coast of Tenerife. Madeira could be another option. These islands are warm all year, and probably easy to get during January/February. I would return to all 3.


----------



## Keitht (Dec 24, 2008)

Laurie said:


> I really loved 2 areas in the Canaries that were less commercialized and very beautiful IMO: Lanzarote and the north coast of Tenerife. Madeira could be another option. These islands are warm all year, and probably easy to get during January/February. I would return to all 3.



I've not been to Madeira, but agree with the other 2 suggestions.  The only problem is that most of the Tenerife resorts are in the south and predominantly in either very commercialised areas or remote from everything meaning a car is essential rather than optional.
That's not such a problem in Lanzarote as, although it is certainly commercialised, it's nothing like as 'bad' as Southern Tenerife.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 24, 2008)

Keitht said:


> The only problem is that most of the Tenerife resorts are in the south and predominantly in either very commercialised areas or remote from everything meaning a car is essential rather than optional.


The one exception would be Puerto de la Cruz where a car, though nice, isn't necessary. It's a large and beautiful historic town in northern Tenerife, not overly commercial ie real people live and work there, although plenty of amenities for tourists, and in fact it became a resort a century ago - restaurants, museums, botanical gardens, zoo, small beaches, shopping, huge gorgeous pool complex designed by Cesar Manrique, IMO one of the world's greatest architects.

We stayed at Club Tarahal and loved it, I believe there are about 4 RCI resorts there, some closer to the main drags. There are buses, and many tours to other areas originate from there at low cost - another nice feature of the Canaries, the relative inexpensiveness. (Our car rental didn't seem expensive either.)

Tenerife has a national park which contains Spain's highest mountain peak - go from sea level to 11,000+ thousand feet in a couple of hours. In the winter it's snow-covered up there, after driving as far as possible we rode the cable car up, walked around in some deep but melting snow. We thought we might walk the final 500 ft to the very peak, but I was a bit dizzy, no doubt from such a quick ascent.

The only thing about northern Tenerife is less sunshine than the south - most mornings were sunny but clouds moved in during the afternoons, and a couple of times it rained - but still warm and lovely, with lots to do if you're looking for more than a sunbathing spot. 

The landscapes in the north are lush, steep and amazing. We met several UK ex-pats there. If I were a resident of the EU I wouldn't mind retiring in Puerto de la Cruz!


----------

